# PX4 Storm Sub-Compact .40 Malfunctions Often



## handgunsrus

I bought this PX4 Storm Sub-Compact .40 in April and have had FTF problems about 15% of the time. Sometimes the slide locks to the rear, sometimes the round stops at the feed ramp, and sometimes the round stops half way into the chamber. I also have noticed it almost always fails to feed after I shoot the first round double action. This happens with both magazines, and I have fed a variety of ammo through it such as Black Hills, 180gr FMC and JHP, Federal 180gr FMC, Winchester 165gr FMC, Remington 180gr JHP, Fiocci, Magtech and Corbon. The malfunctions happen with all ammunition varieties. I took it back to Beretta and Rick told me there was nothing wrong with the pistol???? I am going to take it back again. I love the pistol's features and do use it for CC. It is not reliable. Any suggestions.


----------



## denner

Have you let someone else shoot the pistol to see if the same problems occur. Are you certain when firing the pistol you are not riding your hands up on the slide or engaging the slide stop by accident while firing? Just a thought.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

...Or limp-wristing it.

Your problems are the kinds which quite frequently are the result of poor technique.

Small, powerful pistols are very sensitive to technique.
They need to be gripped in hands of steel, clamped as if in a vise.
If your hands relax, or if you react badly to the considerable recoil and twist, the gun will malfunction.

Small, powerful pistols are experts' guns.

(However, it is also possible that the gun still is coated with sticky, rust-preventive preservative. That, too, causes similar problems.)


----------



## handgunsrus

Steve and denner, thanks for the reply. I have had others shoot the pistol, but probably not enough for a bonified test. I will also take a harder look at my technique. I own five others autos, two are .45s, one is an H&K and the other S&W model 4506. I also own a Beretta Model 96. They are all large autos that shoot fantastic without malfunction. I have a lot of experience and even shot on Air Force pistol teams, but I am not naive enough to think it could not be me. I would love Beretta to let me shoot with them or at least watch them shoot it so that I can possibly learn of something I am doing wrong. I love the sub-compact's features and I put a large hole in the target when shooting it at 7 yards. Maybe I will take a video next time if they don't do something to fix it. I did notice a nick in the under side of the slide, there is noticeable wear on the center of the underside of the slide, and and the magazines do not seem to fit real tight in the well when engaged. I have probably put about 800 rounds through the gun. I am just looking for answers because in 35 years of purchasing pistols, I have never had a lemon. Could this be the first? Right now, it is so undependable to me I can't carry it with confidence. Thanks for the help and any suggestions.

handgunsrus


----------



## Steve M1911A1

OK, since you seem to be an experienced pistol shooter, I am left with only the following suggestions to offer:
1. Since it's a compact pistol, you need to use a consistent, vise-like grip at all times. This is difficult because smaller pistols try to move around in your hands more, and more violently, than "normal" guns do. Sometimes there's a painful, vicious twist to the movement, which you have to overcome.
2. Small pistols are extremely sensitive to set-up, since there's less room in their activities for comfortable slop. So the next step for me would be to polish everything that exhibits rub-marks. As a matter of course, I always polish feed ramps and chambers anyway, in every gun I own, large or small. (Do not use any power tools to do this, because it's too easy to irrevocably go much too far.)
3. Try yet another magazine. Small pistols are very sensitive to feed-lip inexactitudes. A slightly incorrect angle, different in each magazine you have, may be the seat of the problem.
4. Finally, just for the heck of it, try a new recoil spring. Small guns are very sensitive to recoil-spring issues.
One or more of these fixes may do the job. But try them one at a time, so you can find out exactly what's wrong.


----------



## denner

handgunsrus said:


> Steve and denner, thanks for the reply. I have had others shoot the pistol, but probably not enough for a bonified test. I will also take a harder look at my technique. I own five others autos, two are .45s, one is an H&K and the other S&W model 4506. I also own a Beretta Model 96. They are all large autos that shoot fantastic without malfunction. I have a lot of experience and even shot on Air Force pistol teams, but I am not naive enough to think it could not be me. I would love Beretta to let me shoot with them or at least watch them shoot it so that I can possibly learn of something I am doing wrong. I love the sub-compact's features and I put a large hole in the target when shooting it at 7 yards. Maybe I will take a video next time if they don't do something to fix it. I did notice a nick in the under side of the slide, there is noticeable wear on the center of the underside of the slide, and and the magazines do not seem to fit real tight in the well when engaged. I have probably put about 800 rounds through the gun. I am just looking for answers because in 35 years of purchasing pistols, I have never had a lemon. Could this be the first? Right now, it is so undependable to me I can't carry it with confidence. Thanks for the help and any suggestions.
> 
> handgunsrus


handgunsrus, here is my suggestion, or what I would do. 1. Order a new .40 cal replacement recoil spring from Brownells. 2. I'd focus on the magazine springs big time, replace them w/ Wolf X-power magazine springs. The 92 15 round fullsize and 13round compact springs will work, same spring. 3. Last but not least, the snap down grip could be a culprit as well, you may want to ditch it for the standard base plate. It's going to be one of those mentioned. In essence you are deducting the most likely culprits at a minimal cost. Good shooting!


----------



## handgunsrus

Steve and denner, thank you so much for the professional advice. I am having someone else shoot it this weekend. I will be ordering new springs for the recoil spring and mag springs soon and giving it a whirl. I guess a return visit to the Beretta factory would be the next step after that. I will let you know how I make out. If you have any other ideas...don't hesitate to let me know.


----------



## denner

handgunsrus said:


> I bought this PX4 Storm Sub-Compact .40 in April and have had FTF problems about 15% of the time. Sometimes the slide locks to the rear, sometimes the round stops at the feed ramp, and sometimes the round stops half way into the chamber. I also have noticed it almost always fails to feed after I shoot the first round double action. This happens with both magazines, and I have fed a variety of ammo through it such as Black Hills, 180gr FMC and JHP, Federal 180gr FMC, Winchester 165gr FMC, Remington 180gr JHP, Fiocci, Magtech and Corbon. The malfunctions happen with all ammunition varieties. I took it back to Beretta and Rick told me there was nothing wrong with the pistol???? I am going to take it back again. I love the pistol's features and do use it for CC. It is not reliable. Any suggestions.


When you say sometimes the slide locks back to the rear, are you saying sometimes it doesn't on the last round? Who is Rick and did he test it? I own the subcompact in 9mm and the only time I've had a malfunction was my first trip out and was user induced as I rode my hand or pushed up on the slide release while shooting and once w/ the snapgrip magazine. Other than that I can't get the pistol to malfunction after at least 2000 rounds down range. Likewise, but I can imagine the subcompact handles the .40 recoil as well as it can for such a small pistol, but I'm sure it has some pop. However, what you are describing and after further thought it sounds like a recoil spring issue. But, you've been shooting hot ammo and makes me wonder, but the slide not locking back on the last round is tell tale that the recoil spring is too heavy or you have weak magazine springs, but you just bought the pistol brand new in April? One more thing to look at is the extractor, see if it's chipped or broken and perhaps the extractor spring. Whats your shooting style, do you ride your hands up high and you're sure one of your hands isn't interfering with the slide w/ the .40's recoil. Steve's advice is dead on as usual. Could be a lemon, but Beretta and Lemon is an oxymoron especially in that model.


----------



## handgunsrus

denner, Rick is the gunsmith at Beretta/Accokeek. I took it there after I noticed an unacceptable percentage of malfunctions. I typically use a Weaver stance with two hands and thumbs interlocked on the top. I don't think I have ever interfered with the slide as it moves to the rear (probably would have felt it). It sometimes locks to the rear in the middle of a full 10 rounds in the magazine something like when you empty the clip and it locks to the rear (that feature does work). The last 20 rounds of Blackhills 180 JHPs malfunctioned 9 times! I got tired of clearing the malfunctions and stopped shooting. I have also shot a bunch of 135s, 155s and 165 grain bullet through it with at least a 6% level in malfunctions. I looked on line yesterday and found the mag springs (Wolf xpower 5% or pounds???) at Midway. I will buy them. I couldn't find the recoil spring except from Beretta...I checked Brownell's website. Maybe it is too new. Yes, I did buy it April 2012 and I have NEVER had a pistol that acted like this. It also shot low and I had Beretta put a higher sight on it and now it shoot great! I love the gun for the features (10 rounds of 40, decock lever, small size and comfort), but I just can't carry it right now cause I have very little confidence in getting off a second round if I needed it. Do you have any suggestions on where I could get another recoil spring? My 21 year old son is going to shoot it this weekend, so I will better know if it is my hold. Like another guy said on a blog...you should be able to shoot this gun under the most adverse situations such as losing use of a limb or even worse. Can women shoot this gun effectively? I am also thinking about having another gunsmith look at it to let me know if something is out of specs...I would then take that back to Beretta. I would even think about trading it, but what if it doesn't work for the next guy? Thanks for your help and listening.


----------



## denner

Recoil Spring Assembly : RECOIL SPRING ASSEMBLY - Brownells

You may want to verify with either Brownell's or Beretta, but it looks like this is the recoil spring for both the 9mm and .40. It denotes for PX4 subcompact not decifering between 9mm and .40. Brownell's list many other parts for the .40 subcompact so it leads me to believe thats the case. You say it locks back in the middle of a magazine? The only way it could do that is if you are engaging the slide stop while firing. If you think about it how else could that happen? I believe one of your thumbs is the culprit and I would likewise assume that Rick test fired the pistol at the factory before giving it an OK, but we don't know. Try to be real cognizant about what your fingers are doing as you fire the pistol, and we'll wait to see how your son fairs while at the range.


----------



## handgunsrus

Thanks, denner...I will let you guys know how we make out with the test firing. Could a bad magazine or magazine catch cause the slide to lock to the rear? see ya

handgunsrus


----------



## Steve M1911A1

A bad magazine could.
A bad magazine catch probably couldn't.


----------



## handgunsrus

Thanks, Steve...keep in touch.

handgunsrus


----------



## handgunsrus

Steve and denner, my son shot the .40 SC this past weekend and I think his results were very similar to mine. He had seven malfunctions in 20 shots. He did say the cases were extracting, but the new round would only feed partially. He also mentioned that if he tapped/pushed the protruded side of the extractor on the right side of the weapon the slide would then close completely and would fire. I am sure I am going to take this back to Beretta and plead my case. They weren't too believing the last time I took it there. Any thoughts? thanks


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Dirt under the extractor?
Broken extractor spring?
Broken extractor pin?
Pin-boss broken off of the extractor?

If you're feeling adventurous, pull the extractor and look.
But it'll be difficult to put it back.

Maybe bring your son with you to Beretta, and have him back-up your complaint.


----------



## denner

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Dirt under the extractor?
> Broken extractor spring?
> Broken extractor pin?
> Pin-boss broken off of the extractor?
> 
> If you're feeling adventurous, pull the extractor and look.
> But it'll be difficult to put it back.
> 
> Maybe bring your son with you to Beretta, and have him back-up your complaint.


Yep, I concur with Steve, sounds like the extractor, extractor spring or both, and or metal shavings, gun powder residue etc in the extractor channel which is preventing the extractor from fully seating as a round is chambered. It's relatively an easy fix for those with at least a minimal amount of handgun mantainence experience. You take a punch and tap the extractor pin out from the bottom of the slide out the top of the slide, remove the extractor and spring and replace both and make sure you clean the extractor channel/firing pin channel well w/hoppes and use Remoil to lightly lubricate afterward. (However, an extractor and the spring should last for thousnads of rounds and most cases you just need to clean the extractor channel) Then place the spring in it's place w/ the extractor pushing enough to allow your extractor pin to be tapped in from the top of the slide. Or acontact Beretta. All in all the cam operated tilt locking barrel system on the subcompact is a very reliable time tested design which is relatively simple in operation. I'm sure it's an easy fix. As I've mentioned, I own the 9mm version and on one outing I put at least 700 rounds down range having a blast and didn't want to stop shooting and as far as getting that little beast to malfunction good luck.


----------



## handgunsrus

Thanks, Guys...I do have some mechanical abilities and a punch set, but am a little scared to pull the extractor, especially if it voids my warranty. I would like to make this process easier than going back to Accokeek, but I will have to do what I have to do. I sure hope they fire the SC and then fix it! Thanks for your help and I will let you know the results.

handgunsrus


----------



## cajunpredfan

handgunsrus don't give up. I was much like you and could not trust this gun. I was having the same issues, sent my .40 in twice to Beretta without resolution. The first time was informed that the polished the feed ramp. Second that all of the springs were replaced. Today I took the pistol to the range and put 40 rounds without an issue. The next magazine I had the issue of the slide locking back mid magazine. I dropped the magazine and noted that the second bullet had scarring. I released the slide and continued through the magazine. I then loaded the magazine and proceeded. The same thing happened after about the third or fourth round. I dropped the magazine and again the second bullet had scarring. I took it immediately to the gunsmith at the range and discussed what had happened. Explained that it did not appear to be a grip issue nor did I think that the main problem was with the magazine but felt that the issue was with the slide stop. After examining the pistol, bullet and the facts as I laid them out he proceeded to think that the issue was with the slide stop and specifically the piece that would lock the slide back on an empty magazine. He stated that the edge appeared to be sharp. He "slightly" filed down the piece and buffed it. After oiling the pistol and putting it back together he had me try it out. No issue! I proceeded to put an additional 50 rounds without issue. I am now very pleased with this pistol. 

Nothing like having a smith right there that will listen and work with you, oh and did I mention that he did not even charge me for his services, but I kept trying to insist that I should give him something. We finally decided on my next born child, however after 26 years of marriage I told him that that shipped had sailed :mrgreen:.

Hope this helps.


----------



## handgunsrus

Steve, denner and cajun, I put my Beretta SC in the Beretta shop last week and got a call back yesterday. They are replacing the pistol and I am due to pick it up tomorrow. I now very pleased with Beretta's response to my issues after putting it in the shop three times. However, I am now very tempted to trade this "new", only titled once, pistol and pick up a S&W M&P Shield .40. Smith has a lifetime warranty and I am very "gun shy" of this Beretta SC. You have got to wonder if there is a design flaw with the pistol or did I just get a lemon. Thanks for all your help.

Handgunsrus


----------



## denner

Just curious, how did you reinstall the recoil spring assembly? Flat end toward the breach? Not saying this is the case here, but many don't read the manual and have done as such.


----------



## TacMed_HP

Howdy all. Quick question. A coworker showed me her PX4 .40 sub this evening and noticed she did not have the retention spring for the take-down lever... She stated her brother pulled the take-down all the way out and didn't notice loosing the spring. Thankfully she didn't fire the weapon since then as when I did racking drills the take-down worked it's way out.. My question is where can I find a replacement and does replacing it require a gunsmith? I have tools and ability for some fixes.. Also has anyone noticed deep scarring on the ridge of the slide that houses the firing pin? I noticed irregular area where it appears that the finish has been completely removed. Only 20 rounds fired up to this point.. It is NOT carbon buildup (I checked)! I am not very familiar with the Px4 as I only employ XD pistols, any carry a M9 with the Army.. If someone needs a picture let me know and I can email it! Thanks for your input!


----------



## denner

I own a 9mm subcompact, what spring are you referring to the retainer spring for the takedown lever? 
I'd call Beretta and tell them to send you a new one free of charge. I've never had the issue, pulled it out once when I first got it, but learned quickly that you don't pull it out after I read the manual. I don't think it would be a hard fix at all.

Can you post a pic of your slide?? I have over 2000 round through mine w/o/ a hitch.


----------



## TacMed_HP

denner said:


> I own a 9mm subcompact, what spring are you referring to the retainer spring for the takedown lever?
> I'd call Beretta and tell them to send you a new one free of charge. I've never had the issue, pulled it out once when I first got it, but learned quickly that you don't pull it out after I read the manual. I don't think it would be a hard fix at all.
> 
> Can you post a pic of your slide?? I have over 2000 round through mine w/o/ a hitch.


----------



## TacMed_HP

Unable to post photo from ipad.. Will have to attempt later while on laptop..


----------

